# Trough Hives?



## JensLarsen (Mar 14, 2007)

They are simply a longhive inside a house. The house holds one layer of supers. Definitly old-shool but very good insulation and some storage space inside. Frames often "svea"-size (30x30 cm) and about 18 of them in the lower trought. 

The Swedish word is "trågkupa" (cut and paste into google). Do not confuse with the other type that has boxes but a outer house.

http://home.swipnet.se/~w-29197/gbf/daggen/bigarden.htm
The last image is what you are looking for. The entrance in the back is for splits with a follower board. The roof opens towards the front and the sides can be folded down. The bottom board is removable from the front. 

It has nothing to do with TBH.


----------



## MrGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2007)

*So all the images shown are the houses and the hive is placed inside these? Or is the house, outside structure, actually part of the hive like the sides, top and bottom? Confusing....*


_From Wikibooks, the open-content textbooks collection
< Beekeeping
Jump to: navigation, search
Top bar hives are a style of man made beehive that is based on a trough design. Top bar hives are popular in undeveloped regions, but have recently received a surge of popularity in the hobbyist sector of beekeeping. There are two main classifications of top bar hives the Kenya Top Bar Hive and the Tanzania Top Bar Hives._

*Wiki mentions TBHs are based on the trough design...*

*thx*











JensLarsen said:


> They are simply a longhive inside a house. The house holds one layer of supers. Definitly old-shool but very good insulation and some storage space inside. Frames often "svea"-size (30x30 cm) and about 18 of them in the lower trought.
> 
> The Swedish word is "trågkupa" (cut and paste into google). Do not confuse with the other type that has boxes but a outer house.
> 
> ...


----------



## JensLarsen (Mar 14, 2007)

OGT still sells them, as whole and in parts. It is a timetravel to visit their store. Page six shows one open and from the back. The hive is not a part of the house. Page eleven has the actual trough with a loose bottom. A US-dollar is about 6-7 kronor.

http://www.ogtbiredskap.se/ogt/ogt_katalog.pdf


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeshorizontalhives.htm


----------



## MrGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2007)

Michael: Are you trying to say something about trough hives with your link to your site?







Michael Bush said:


> http://www.bushfarms.com/beeshorizontalhives.htm


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

JensLarsen said:


> OGT still sells them, as whole and in parts. It is a timetravel to visit their store. Page six shows one open and from the back. The hive is not a part of the house. Page eleven has the actual trough with a loose bottom. A US-dollar is about 6-7 kronor.
> 
> http://www.ogtbiredskap.se/ogt/ogt_katalog.pdf


Looks interesting


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A trough hive is just a horizontal hive. The length and depth can vary. I've build them from double wide dadant deeps to triple wide mediums. Other names for a horizontal hive are "long hive", "trough hive" and "coffin hive". Dartington calls his a "long deep".


----------

